# 4 Gewinnt Programmierung



## Javabeginner123 (3. März 2010)

hallo zusammen,

ich moechte vier gewinnt mit java programmieren doch leider fehlen mir die grundlagen
ich hab mir schon gedanken dazu gemacht doch es scheitert einfach an der umsetzung

es soll ein sehr einfaches programm sein wie folgt 

feld 7x6 
erster kilck ein kreuz, zweiter kilck ein kreis,usw
es soll immer nach unten fallen das kreuz 

das waers
Danke fuer anstosse ,ansaetze und loesungen


----------



## Kai008 (3. März 2010)

Schau mal nach "JFrame", "JLabel", "ImageIcon" (für die JLabel's) und "MouseListener".
Das sind die "Grundlagen", die du brauchen wirst. Wenn du das JFrame dazu bringst, bei einen Mauspresses (imho besser als -clicks)  die Methode public void mousePressed(MouseEvent arg0) aufzurufen, melde dich wegen Threads, die du benötigen wirst, um die Symbole fallen zu lassen.
Keine Sorge, es ist sehr einfach, auch wenn man natürlich etwas Materie braucht, um ohne Know-How durchblicken zu können.

Aber wenn du vorhast, dir (mehr oder weniger) selbst Java beizubringen, würde ich dir empfehlen dich gleich zu registrieren, denn du wirst hier warscheinlich Stammgast werden.


----------



## vfl_freak (3. März 2010)

Kai008 hat gesagt.:


> Aber wenn du vorhast, dir (mehr oder weniger) selbst Java beizubringen, würde ich dir empfehlen dich gleich zu registrieren, denn du wirst hier warscheinlich Stammgast werden



Moin,
zudem wären dann wohl für den Anfang etwas einfache Aufgaben angebracht!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Kai008 (3. März 2010)

Meinst du? Einen Listener, Mausposition (x) durch die Feldanzahl dividieren, damit man das Feld hat, prüfen, ob in einen 2-D-Array feld/0 leer (null) ist, boolean setzen, um den Listener zu blockieren, ein Label als Thread starten, es bis zum letzten leeren Feld herunter bewegen, einen byte umschreiben, damit das andere Icon beim nächsten Klick genommen wird, und die boolean wird wieder zurückgesetzt.

Das einzige für einen Anfänger wohl wirklich schwere wäre die Prüfung ob und wenn, dann wer gewonnen hat. Dafür würde ich es so machen, dass eine Methode immer wieder von sich selbst für benachtbarte Felder aufgerufen wird (Name vergessen), bis sie nach 4 Zügen oder Rand aufhört. Aber ich denke, wenn er sich für Spieleentwicklung interessiert, wird er das bald brauchen, und kann ja niemals schaden, ein paar Klassen/Methoden parat zu haben.

Aber mir fällt es oft schwer die Schwierigkeit für Anfänger von Sachen richtig einzuschätzen.


@Javabeginner123:
Ich habe dir mal mein erstes Projekt in Java hochgeladen. 
Denke, deines sollte am Ende wohl so ähnlich aussehen. Kannst dir ja mal anschauen, wie ich solche Sachen am Anfang gemacht habe, obwohl ich bei kaum einer Zeile einen anderen Schritt kannte.
Ist aber nicht "richtig" Objektorientiert (was du wegen Threads und allgemein eigendlich auch umbedingt lernen solltest, klingt verdammt schwer aber ist kinderleicht).
Aber es setzt auf AWT, ich würde die empfehlen die Swing zu benutzen (die meisten Komponenten haben ein "J" als Prefix), auch wenn man in Tutorials häufig als erste GUI-Tests AWT benutzt wird.
Kannst ja auch versuchen es nachzuschreiben, ohne im Source zu schauen, dieser liegt im Archiv.


----------



## Javabeginner123 (17. März 2010)

koennt ihr mir vlt ein musterbespiel zeigen... oda teile davomn 
danke


----------



## Kai008 (17. März 2010)

Folge meiner Signatur.


----------

